# fodder for rabbits



## eggbert420 (May 7, 2017)

Anybody feeding fodder?


----------



## norseofcourse (May 8, 2017)

That looks nice - do they eat the roots, too?


----------



## eggbert420 (May 8, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> That looks nice - do they eat the roots, too?



They eat most of the roots. Anything they don't eat, I feed to my chickens. They seem to love the seed sprouts.


----------



## Mdspark (Dec 24, 2017)

What’s the best/easiest way to do that?


----------

